# Dernier salaire



## Verloks (2 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Je voulais savoir si les indemnités de congés de fin de contrat en année complète sont à ajouter dans le salaire pour le calcul de l’indemnité de rupture.
Mon employeur dit que non car les cp sont déjà inclu dans la mensualisation.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## isa19 (2 Août 2022)

bonjour,
 oui c'est le total brut de tous les salaires ( hors I.E, repas), le dernier salaire brut c'est le cumul mensu+ indemnité COMPENSATRICE DE cp.
En fin de contrat A.C le PE vous doit  les cp non pris acquis de juin 2021 au 31 mai 2022 et ceux en acquisition (de juin 22 à fin de contrat).
LES CP se substituent à la mensualisation LORSQU'ILS SONT ACQUIS ET PRIS DONC TOUS CEUX NON PRIS SONT A REMUNERER ( acquis et en acquisition)
A voir avec les collègues.


----------



## Verloks (2 Août 2022)

Merci, c’est ce que je me disais.
Y’a t’il un texte officiel car je n’arrive pas à me retrouver dans la ccn et mon employeur ne voit qu’en pajemploi et leur calcul direct en net sans conversion…


----------



## isa19 (2 Août 2022)

Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
texte pris sur lapaje  :​"L’indemnité compensatrice de congés payés​Lors de la rupture du contrat de travail votre salarié a droit, sauf en cas de faute lourde, à une indemnité compensatrice de congés payés correspondant à la rémunération des *congés dus mais non pris au titre de l’année de référence et de l’année en cours*.

Cette indemnité est due, que le salaire soit mensualisé :


sur 52 semaines ;
sur 46 semaines ou moins : quel que soit le mode de paiement des congés payés choisi.
 

Cette indemnité, *soumise à cotisations sociales*, doit figurer sur le 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
"


----------



## Verloks (3 Août 2022)

Merci beaucoup! Mais je crois que ça va pas lui suffire. Elle veut calculer l’imdenité de rupture qu’avec la mensu normale, sans ajouter les indemnités de congés et sur ce texte y’a rien qui le précise…
Vivement que ce contrat se termine, ce parent me fatigue…
J’ai envoyé un mail à pajemploi en espérant qu’on me réponde rapidement…


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Août 2022)

@Verloks 
Sur le site Pajemploi c'est très clair :
L’indemnité de rupture et indemnité de mise à la retraite​En cas de retrait d’enfant, le particulier employeur verse une indemnité de rupture à l’assistant maternel qui accueille l’enfant *depuis au moins 9 mois*.
Cette indemnité n’est pas due :

lorsque le retrait de l’enfant est causé par la faute grave ou lourde de l’assistant maternel ;
en cas de modification ou de suspension ou de retrait d’agrément.
Le montant de l’indemnité est *égal à 1/80ème du total des salaires bruts perçus* pendant la durée du contrat, hors indemnités non soumises à contributions et cotisations sociales telles que l’indemnité kilométrique, l’indemnité d’entretien et les frais de repas.
Cette indemnité n’a pas le caractère de salaire. Elle est exonérée de contributions et cotisations sociales dans les limites fixées par les dispositions légales et règlementaires en vigueur.


----------



## Marianne67 (9 Août 2022)

Les congés sont soumis à cotisations, donc l'indemnité de rupture se calcule bien dessus.


----------



## corinne (9 Août 2022)

bonjour, ne cofonder pas les CP et IR si au mois d'aout vous etes en conge payeé a la fin du mois vous avez votres salaires normales puisque vous etes en année complete , les IR se calcule sur le brut de tout les mois que vous avez travaille y compris en aout le calcule se fais fin aout et 1/80 sur tout les salaires brut et non soumis au cotisation donc n'apparait pas sur la bulletin de salaire


----------

